# Gehäusewechsel



## Xanten (20. Juni 2015)

*Gehäusewechsel*

Ich weiß nicht , ob ich hier richtig bin?
Mein Problem: Nach Gehäusewechsel Probleme mit meiner Hardware/Software.
Beschreibung: Altes Gehäuse war ein Antec DF 35 und da ich bei Hardwarewechsel den Kabelsalat satt hatte und auch mehr Innenraum wollt, habe ich mich für das Colossus white window entschieden. Es kam keine neue Hardware hinzu, nur der Wechsel von alt in neu. Seitdem bei ca. jedem 10ten Starten fährt Windows hoch, Desktop erscheint und dann Bluescreen. Bluescreenview_1.55 bringt mich nicht weiter, da der im Web gelistete Fehler für mein MB gar nicht zutrifft. Hab auch schon mehrere Rams durchgetauscht(jeweil 16GB Ares 1600/ Ballistix 1600/Ripjaws 2133). Teilweise mit Sys.wiederherstellung oder Neustart ging es wieder. Sogar 2mal WIN neu aufgesetzt. Das kurioseste von allem, im alten Gehäuse lief mein Proz mit 4.8 GHz. Im neuen krieg ich ihn auch auf 4.8 unter Bench und keine Abstürze, dann starte ich in Steam CoD AW und nix geht mehr. Das Game startet nicht mal. Hä? Bin echt sauer! Kann mir bitte jemand helfen/Rat geben?
System: ASRock 990 FX Extreme 4 / AMD FX 8350 @4.4GHz mit angepasster KompWakü Tt 3.0 +2x Aerocool DS 120 push-pull  / 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws 2133 / Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB OC @ 1.1GHz / Super Flower 750 W 80+Bronze / 2x Samsung 840 SSD 250GB / 1x Samsung HDD 1TB / win7 64bit


----------



## evilgrin68 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gehäusewechsel*

Na das Unterforum ist ja mal sowas von Daneben! Aber vielleicht findet sich ein Mod der dich verschiebt. 

Hier wärst du Richtig gewesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/218 Aber jetzt bitte nicht noch einen Thread öffnen.

Grundfrage, weil immer gern vergessen: Abstandshalter hinter Motherboard eingesetzt? An den richtigen Stellen?


----------



## Xanten (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gehäusewechsel*

yep und sogar die Originalhalter inclu Isounterlegscheiben.


----------

